# any breeder with retiree/young adult available heading to Orlando in Dec?



## stapod (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow... it's been a while since I've posted but I'm a regular "stalker". This site is so helpful. 
I know this is a long shot but thought I'd try here. I'm currently looking for a retiree or young adult maltese to add to my family. I'm in the process of contacting Florida breeders from the AMA website but so far, there's been nothing available. Then I remembered the Invitational/National is just around the corner... So I thought with the big show coming up in Orlando in Dec., maybe I could widen my search if someone was heading there. 
So basically, if you have any leads for me to research/potentially contact, please let me know. I'd be happy to provide more information to see if we can find a match and tell them about what an amazing dog owner I am. I know retirees are near and dear...


----------



## World of White (Oct 25, 2020)

Not a retired show dog, but I have a young adult female I am planning on placing in the near future.


----------



## World of White (Oct 25, 2020)

stapod said:


> Wow... it's been a while since I've posted but I'm a regular "stalker". This site is so helpful.
> I know this is a long shot but thought I'd try here. I'm currently looking for a retiree or young adult maltese to add to my family. I'm in the process of contacting Florida breeders from the AMA website but so far, there's been nothing available. Then I remembered the Invitational/National is just around the corner... So I thought with the big show coming up in Orlando in Dec., maybe I could widen my search if someone was heading there.
> So basically, if you have any leads for me to research/potentially contact, please let me know. I'd be happy to provide more information to see if we can find a match and tell them about what an amazing dog owner I am. I know retirees are near and dear...


----------



## World of White (Oct 25, 2020)

You can reach out to me at [email protected]


----------

